# Buying used tires question



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Is it recommended with 70% life remaining on them for $40 a piece installed? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Look them over thoroughly.
Check for past patches and plugs.
Check sidewalls for weak spots( no eggs !)
Make sure wear is even.
Flex tire ,make sure no craks or signs of dry rot.
Check inner sealing ring.
Each time a tire is taken off rim can cause stess.
Make them throw in free mounting and balancing for $40.00

There are tires you can order on line or buy from wal Mart new for $40.00
(Make sure you get NEW valve stems if not pressure monitoring stems)

If tires were not rotated regularly,they may come apart from stress if mounted to roll in opposite directions. Used tires should have a mark indicating previous direction of roll.look for an arrow.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions... Will keep those in mind when shopping. Can I buy front sets only or replacing all fours is recommended?


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Tohunt's post was awesome. What kind of car? If it's a basic make/model and new tires are relatively cheap - that is the way to go, even if they cost a little more, because if your car is hard on tires and/or has a lot of roll, then the used ones are going to wear out faster. I have found that the early phase of a tire's life is its most durable, so if they have 70% left, that first 30% was the most valuable. Also, you are in WI, weather extremes age tires faster.

Lastly, if you are getting all 4, always better to do a uniform one-time thing. I worked at a gas station as a teenager and the tire guy there told me that it was always good to get new tires in pairs. Either two at a time (on the important axle) or all 4 at once. That has always seemed to be a good way to go. I only buy used when I need just one. Actually had to do that just recently - got a nail almost at the sidewall and found a good used one that probably has 20K left on it.I watch it closely, though.

Best of luck in your tire hunt - and, again, great stuff by tohunt.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

That's how it looks like! If I buy four at Costco, each comes out to be about $90. Walmart is little cheaper. I think I should just get new ones.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> View attachment 33923
> 
> That's how it looks like! If I buy four at Costco, each comes out to be about $90. Walmart is little cheaper. I think I should just get new ones.


If them are the tires there not 70% those look more like 30%. If u can afford new but new tires. Ull never have to worry about them for years later. But if ur on budget like I am shop around. I went to a junk yard an I picked out a great set of tired 25$each. Plus 10$each to mount an they were like new


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> If them are the tires there not 70% those look more like 30%. If u can afford new but new tires. Ull never have to worry about them for years later. But if ur on budget like I am shop around. I went to a junk yard an I picked out a great set of tired 25$each. Plus 10$each to mount an they were like new


Those are my tires! Lol

Got quotation from Tires Plus

Primewell Valera Touring BL 215/65R16
50,000 mile warranty
Total cost w/ tax = $358.66
0.72¢ per mile

Firestone Fuel Fighter BL 215/65R16
70,000 mile warranty
Total cost w/ tax = $567.72
0.81¢ per mile

The used ones I was quoted was about $200. I went and took a look at them and they were in similar shape like what I got. So I guess it is no brainer to buy new ones.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Went ahead with Primewell ones for the total of $324 with six months interest free credit. I did not get road hazard warranty. At these rates, Uber riders don't deserve that! I feel like I am sitting on a leather sofa vs. bamboo one earlier. Hoping for the tips to snowball.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Went ahead with Primewell ones for the total of $324 with six months interest free credit. I did not get road hazard warranty. At these rates, Uber riders don't deserve that! I feel like I am sitting on a leather sofa vs. bamboo one earlier. Hoping for the tips to snowball.
> 
> View attachment 34058


Dam look at those meaty suckers. It's always better to opt for new then used but that's actually a good deal. Did u say there 16" tires?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

The shop got those used tires from $0 to $5 each.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Went ahead with Primewell ones for the total of $324 with six months interest free credit. I did not get road hazard warranty. At these rates, Uber riders don't deserve that! I feel like I am sitting on a leather sofa vs. bamboo one earlier. Hoping for the tips to snowball.
> 
> View attachment 34058


Good choice!

Now, make sure you get them rotated every 5,000-7,000 miles. Hopefully that was included for free. But, even if not, it's well worth the price (about $20-$25 total) so your nice, new tires will wear evenly and last much longer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You do not state what make and year your car is, but, it looks like you made the better choice. Back when D.C. kept cab rates down and we could afford neither decent vehicles nor proper repairs, I used to buy used tyres. Still, I was quite picky about them. Fortunately, there was this one place in the suburbs that was pretty good, had a good Manager who helped me out more than once.


Now that I have a new car for my taxi and a later model for the UberX/Lyft car, I will buy new every time.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You do not state what make and year your car is, but, it looks like you made the better choice.


2001 Chrysler minivan.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

New.

Only new.

Cheaper over the life of the tire.

Buy used, buy problems.

Check age.

Buying tires more than 2 years old?

Tire rot. (Look it up)

New.

Only new.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

In general*, used tires are for people who can't find any way to scrape the cash together for new tires and, buying used tires will _*always*_ cost more per mile than new (often double, triple or more).

*Exception: "Take offs" which are brand- or nearly-new tires taken off a new car or truck and traded for different tires. Take offs can be like buying open-box items from Amazon. Like new at a big savings.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> 2001 Chrysler minivan.


I'd go used as no need to find a 20 year old girl for a 80 year old man.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I'd go used as no need to find a 20 year old girl for a 80 year old man.


At these rates it would be foolish to drive newer cars for Uber. He may be old with almost 200k miles but with recently installed ****** five years ago, and now with brand new tires he still is young at heart!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> View attachment 33923
> 
> That's how it looks like! If I buy four at Costco, each comes out to be about $90. Walmart is little cheaper. I think I should just get new ones.


Those tires have to go !
Summer heat causes air expa sion and blow outs.those tires are weak.
( see the dry rot and cracks? The large crack allows water in which will rust,rot the steel belts.That tire will come apart)


Uberbrethren said:


> Tohunt's post was awesome. What kind of car? If it's a basic make/model and new tires are relatively cheap - that is the way to go, even if they cost a little more, because if your car is hard on tires and/or has a lot of roll, then the used ones are going to wear out faster. I have found that the early phase of a tire's life is its most durable, so if they have 70% left, that first 30% was the most valuable. Also, you are in WI, weather extremes age tires faster.
> 
> Lastly, if you are getting all 4, always better to do a uniform one-time thing. I worked at a gas station as a teenager and the tire guy there told me that it was always good to get new tires in pairs. Either two at a time (on the important axle) or all 4 at once. That has always seemed to be a good way to go. I only buy used when I need just one. Actually had to do that just recently - got a nail almost at the sidewall and found a good used one that probably has 20K left on it.I watch it closely, though.
> 
> Best of luck in your tire hunt - and, again, great stuff by tohunt.


Yup. Change tires by the axle.
Rare to find a set of 4 matched tires in good shape used.why would someone replace them ?
Usually you will find 2 or maybe 3 matched tires.because someone wants a matched set,and one tire was destroyed.
Junkyards are good for tires,BUT,do not buy a tire from the wrecked quarter of the vehicle.Also if it was a side impact,realize extreme stress was applied to the internal steel belts from the heavy vehicle being pushed sideways in an accident.
At least in a junkyard,you can tell what the tire has been through looking at the vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If you change 2 at a time, change front axle first( if front wheel drive)
Then rotate front tires to back when you buy 2 more.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I only buy two new generic tires at a time to spread out the costs. Name brands are too much. Replace the worst 2 tires. Put the best in front. It is too much to replace all four at one time.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If you change 2 at a time, change front axle first( if front wheel drive)
> Then rotate front tires to back when you buy 2 more.


I always thought the better tires should go on the drive wheels.

Turns out we were wrong! *Always install new tires on the rear axle.* (Me, I always rotate regularly and therefore always buy four.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RichR said:


> I always thought the better tires should go on the drive wheels.
> 
> Turns out we were wrong! *Always install new tires on the rear axle.* (Me, I always rotate regularly and therefore always buy four.)


The old rule . . . used to be: if you have rear wheel drive WITH power steering,change rear axle first.WITHOUT power steering,change front tires first.
( power steering made controlling a blow out easier,non power steering is gone with the days of " Manuel choke levers")
Most cars are front wheel drive now.
Change front axle on front wheel drive and light pickups first.
( all the weight is up front)


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The old rule . . . used to be: if you have rear wheel drive WITH power steering,change rear axle first.WITHOUT power steering,change front tires first.
> ( power steering made controlling a blow out easier,non power steering is gone with the days of " Manuel choke levers")
> Most cars are front wheel drive now.
> Change front axle on front wheel drive and light pickups first.
> ( all the weight is up front)


No, no, no. Did you read the article? http://www.tirereview.com/always-install-two-new-tires-on-the-rear-axle/

""The two new tires should always be placed on the rear axle and the older tires moved to the front." The reasoning has been proven on test tracks and in labs. It's all about oversteering, understeering and the physics of a vehicle's center of gravity. While the explanation requires an understanding of hydroplaning, it also applies to a loss of traction caused by snow or ice. Hydroplaning crops up when water can't be channeled through a tire's tread pattern, and the tire doesn't maintain contact with the road. Worn tires will hydroplane more readily than tires with deeper treads. A loss of traction on a rear axle causes oversteer, which could cause a vehicle to fishtail and kick into a tailspin. A similar loss of traction on the front axle creates understeer, causing the vehicle to keep going in a straight line. For the driver, it's easier to compensate for understeer; oversteer usually is much more hazardous."


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Guys, always put 2 new ones in the rear.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Look them over thoroughly.
> Check for past patches and plugs.
> Check sidewalls for weak spots( no eggs !)
> Make sure wear is even.
> ...


POST # 2/tohunt4me: Nice Tutorial !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2/tohunt4me: Nice Tutorial !


A veteran of " slim pickings"- the used tire store discards piled besides the store are free . . .


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I would consider Nexen tires from Walmart or other discount tire place over used or discarded tires. 

They cost $50 to $60, have a good reputation. Look up the reviews. 
I have over 40k on a set and the wear bars are way down there still. 
They handle fine, are a little hard as they are have a high wear factor. 
Just a personal opinion.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The say rear so noobs can feel front tires giving & slow down. However, **** that shit all to hell. I always do fronts first. Braking & turning prevent wrecks.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Guys, always put 2 new ones in the rear.


Y'all taking all the fun outta driving... Slide that rear end around some, I say!

Don't be afraid to drive sideways sometimes! (Just learn how first)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I would consider Nexen tires from Walmart or other discount tire place over used or discarded tires.
> 
> They cost $50 to $60, have a good reputation. Look up the reviews.
> I have over 40k on a set and the wear bars are way down there still.
> ...


NOT always..try $160/ea in my size


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I do 2 tires every 3-4 months usually. I buy cheapies, and they last as long as the expensive ones, the key is rotation. They get rotated each month when the oil is changed. 240.00 installed.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JJS said:


> I do 2 tires every 3-4 months usually. I buy cheapies, and they last as long as the expensive ones, the key is rotation. They get rotated each month when the oil is changed. 240.00 installed.


MONTHLY oil? What you running, mineral??? And you pay other ppl to do it??

240 installed for 2 or 4? Sounds kinda steep for 2 "cheapies".... I got 2 Pirellis pzeros coming in the mail for 220 shipped, brand new and in the cringe worthy 265/30zr19XL size at that....

If you're paying $120 a pop for crappy tires, do yourself a favour and shop around


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Is it recommended with 70% life remaining on them for $40 a piece installed? Any suggestions? Thanks.


I purchased four used tires, 75% life remaining for my Explorer. All told $200 mounted with taxes. Not bad and they are working well. The place I go to here in San Diego has great tires all the time so I go for used over new most of the time.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> NOT always..try $160/ea in my size


And that is exactly why I buy cars with normal tires and wheels. 
I learned from my friends experience with expensive tires and wheels.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

nothing wrong with buying used tires but those tires you posted look shot and kinda rooted out .

I've bought take off tires used many times. Usually they are from cars where the buyer bought the car and immediately put new rims and tires on the car . I bought almost Brand new Michellein Pilot Super Sports 265/35/18 in the rear 235/45/18 in the front normally would have cost around $1500 new I paid $350 

If you're going to buy used tires the key just make sure you're getting a killer deal if they have 70% tread left they should be about 80% off the original price. Used tires don't have great re sale value even when almost brand new


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Is it recommended with 70% life remaining on them for $40 a piece installed? Any suggestions? Thanks.


Used tires are a waste of money. Tires wear according to the vehicle they are on, you may get a tire that is starting to separate, or leaks. So yeah If it has plugs and patches it's worthless. The biggest problem you will have is when you buy different tires ( tires with a different tread pattern) and put them together with other odd tires, all 4 tires will wear faster period (some weird physics thing with friction and different tire compounds, and tread patterns). There are different types of tire compounds, ranging from hard to soft, and they also have the newer rolling low rolling resistance tires  So it's really a good idea to spring for four nice new tires. Sometimes you just have to squeak out the extra cash to get the extra benefits. you should be able to get 4 new tires and an alignment for $650-$750 easily for most average sedans that would be considered Uber X cars.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a fairly popular model of car, i just swap my tires and rims with someone in my neighborhood. With a good jack i can swap two in 10 minutes while being quiet as a church mouse.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> And that is exactly why I buy cars with normal tires and wheels.
> I learned from my friends experience with expensive tires and wheels.


Well, bet your insurance doesnt cut you $3500 checks for a dent in a bumper though

And hey, I got my staggered 19's in brand new Pirellis for like 540 = 220 fronts (235/35zr19xl) + 320 rears (265/30zr19xl)

Sweet tires... quiet durable and grippy.

Find myself kinda missing the torque-induced powerslides on the chinese tires the dealer had on the car though (they went new to racing slick in 5k, and down to mesh bald in 5k more)


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Thought this might be useful : http://www.procarcare.com/includes/content/resourcecenter/encyclopedia/ch25/25readtirewear.html


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Is this your Uber car, or is this the car for everything you do? If it's your only car, buy good tires!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Buying used tires doesn't mean you're buying bad tires. If you're smart about buying used tires you're just making a good financial decision 

Tires depreciate faster then cars the second you drive on a tire it's now worth about half what you paid for it. Out 5k miles on its now only worth about 20% even though it still probably has 80% of its life left


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Probably true.. But the first 500 or so miles I felt like I was driving reclining on a good leather sofa! Sadly that new tire ride has long been over. :-(


Jimmy Bernat said:


> Buying used tires doesn't mean you're buying bad tires. If you're smart about buying used tires you're just making a good financial decision
> 
> Tires depreciate faster then cars the second you drive on a tire it's now worth about half what you paid for it. Out 5k miles on its now only worth about 20% even though it still probably has 80% of its life left


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

uberpa said:


> I'd go used as no need to find a 20 year old girl for a 80 year old man.


The 80 year old man likes it


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

I just got a 185 65 15 for the front of the prius for 35$ installed. It's like 70 percent tread
I got 60 k miles on the last set of bf Goodrich.I still have one on there.


----------

